# Gaggia Classic versions confusing



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi I'm Geoff, an absolute rookie, so please be gentle with me. I had a look around and have not found the answer to this:-

As a beginner have been advised to go for a second hand Gaggia Classic. Ok. I've picked up on the fact that the new ones don't have the solenoid etc. So when I trawl sites looking for the desired model - I'm faced with a bit of confusing evidence. I'm hoping an expert or two can help. :-

I've found 3 different MPN's :-

14101

RI9303

RI8161/40

Are there more?

And the words "Gaggia Classic" or "Classic Gaggia" can be painted on or an embossed badge.

Please can any member holding the key to my dilemma, spend some time and help relieve me of my Nescafe, Mug and Spoon soon (try saying that quick!)

Thanks in anticipation









Geoff


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Like here? You have to search a few pages back to find anything - hopefully this helps a little.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just make sure it is a Classic - embossed badge or painted on. Classics have been in production for many years which is a testament to its popularity.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phillips took over Gaggia in 2009. Minor mods to Classics post 2009 - smaller solenoid. Up until the newest variant 2015 which has a stainless steel as opposed to aluminium boiler, Classics can have the pressure brought down from factory set 15bar to 9-10bar which suits non-pressurised baskets better. There's a couple of modded portafilters knocking round the forum with in-built manometers which can be borrowed to carry out the pressure adjustment.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Systemic Kid. So if pre 2009 is the safe bet - how do I know - what is the significance of the three or more part numbers are?


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Rhys for your time - i will search as you suggest

Geoff


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gthe1 said:


> Thanks Systemic Kid. So if pre 2009 is the safe bet - how do I know - what is the significance of the three or more part numbers are?


A classic is pretty much a classic.

Won't find any changes across the years apart from stuff like wiring colours or the style of the badge on the front.

There is nothing to actually change inside it.

Apart from the few changes Philips made.

I'd say go for a newer pre-Phillips or go for the new SS one.

The aluminium, I would say is the classics biggest weakness.

But in terms of what you get, your getting the same features with any machine.

Also, the solenoid is smaller in the new ones; but it makes little difference in reality.

Sometimes they can get choked with tiny flakes of scale, or coffee but this is pretty rare and the solenoid isn't difficult to clean at all.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> A classic is pretty much a classic.
> 
> Won't find any changes across the years apart from stuff like wiring colours or the style of the badge on the front.
> 
> ...


Except there is a new version with a load of changes such as more difficult access to the steam arm and I don't know if they had worked out how to adjust the pressure. There's a thread on it somewhere.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> Except there is a new version with a load of changes such as more difficult access to the steam arm and I don't know if they had worked out how to adjust the pressure. There's a thread on it somewhere.


Didn't know that.

Is that the 2015 one? The classics were all really simple right up until I upgraded.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Didn't know that.
> 
> Is that the 2015 one? The classics were all really simple right up until I upgraded.


Yeah, it's the latest one. They did get rid of the aluminium boiler. It also has an auto off after 10 mins or something in line with new EU regs.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> Yeah, it's the latest one. They did get rid of the aluminium boiler. It also has an auto off after 10 mins or something in line with new EU regs.


Apart from the new boiler, it sounds rubbish actually then....


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I believe the new version also has the "auto turn off after 15mins" feature and the spout on the portafilter is actually plastic.

I don't think any of these so called improvements actually make the Classic any better, in fact I think its worse and would suggest you get an older "original" model if possible.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not sure why everyone see the move to a SS boiler such a big improvement? I never had any issue with the old Aluminium one when I used my Classic.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

answered my own question, found a site that explains the new boiler is 3 times the size of the old one (250ml vs 80ml), so I guess that would offer a temperature stability improvement

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=a-classic&gclid=CLq85-bznsUCFagfwwod7z0A7w


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> I'm not sure why everyone see the move to a SS boiler such a big improvement? I never had any issue with the old Aluminium one when I used my Classic.


Weight and relative reactivity.

SS should be heavier and hold heat better. Depending on the grade of steel, it could be potentially much heavier.

Plus some people are sensitive about aluminium toxicity as an issue too.

I have never actually seen any cases of that being an issue, but I have seen some real nasty things happen to aluminium mokapots when put in places like the dishwasher.

SS for the most part is inert to the stresses of being a coffee machine, the worst you can expect is a little staining.

Also, apparently size it seems.

But I didn't know that until you said so.

Basically, it comes down to the same augment as why would you rather a brass boiler than aluminium?

Only brass is more expensive than steel.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

thanks again guys - i've heard some bad vibes about the build quality of 2015 and I'm thinking best should be about 2007 to 2009 (depending on previous care) but I don't know how to identify - perhaps its something to do with all those different part numbers, but I'm still at a loss

Geoff


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Gthe1 said:


> thanks again guys - i've heard some bad vibes about the build quality of 2015 and I'm thinking best should be about 2007 to 2009 (depending on previous care) but I don't know how to identify - perhaps its something to do with all those different part numbers, but I'm still at a loss
> 
> Geoff


If its any help they all should have a sticker underneath them with the date they where made on. If you see one on ebay or similar you could contact the owner and ask them to have a look and let you know the exact date of manufacture, perhaps even ask them to take a photo of the sticker.

Ive got both RI8161/40 (made in 2014) & RI9403/18 (the 2015 model) I suggest you avoid the 2015 model and get a RI8161/40 or older.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hang on, if the new boiler is 3x the size, surely that is a huge advantage?

I wasn't aware of this, but one of the main issues with the Classic is its temperature instability, I know it has some serious disadvantages over the older models but should it be dismissed so readily?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Hang on, if the new boiler is 3x the size, surely that is a huge advantage?
> 
> I wasn't aware of this, but one of the main issues with the Classic is its temperature instability, I know it has some serious disadvantages over the older models but should it be dismissed so readily?


Where did you get the info about boiler capacity?

Ive heard from Gaggia UK that the aluminium boiler has a capacity of 120ml whereas the newer stainless steel boiler on the 2015 model has a capacity of 200ml.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> answered my own question, found a site that explains the new boiler is 3 times the size of the old one (250ml vs 80ml), so I guess that would offer a temperature stability improvement
> 
> http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=a-classic&gclid=CLq85-bznsUCFagfwwod7z0A7w


I dont think this link contains correct information. A lot of the statements made in it are incorrect.

Quote"Also the Gaggia Classic II 2015's unique boiler system incorporates 2 heating elements. These heating elements are embedded into the sides of the boiler so as to avoid damage due to corrosion"Unquote.

Wrong, It has only one element and that is not embedded in the sides, it is exposed like a kettles element, which does have its advantages over the older version that are embedded in the sides in so far as its easier to change the element should it go wrong.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Where did you get the info about boiler capacity?
> 
> Ive heard from Gaggia UK that the aluminium boiler has a capacity of 120ml whereas the newer stainless steel boiler on the 2015 model has a capacity of 200ml.


The design of the original classic boiler was very smart and made the most of what it had.

It depends if they have changed the inside of boiler too, I guess.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Original Classic with aluminium boiler has 100ml capacity or 3.5fl oz.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for your comments guys - its a great education for me - Jumbo Ratty (again a big thanks) - in your recommendation for an older model than your RI861/40. (my assumption of the evidence is that 2009 to 2014 was post Phillips but still solenoid, but smaller solenoid than pre Phillips i.e. pre 2009) if this is correct and my target Classic is pre 2009, (and as you've highlighted I can ask to confirm this date stamped), my question is what would the model number be for this to be. And to make matters worse, just as I was fine tuning this tiny brain and making some sense of all the valuable advice you guys have given me here - someone has just gone and advertised a gold one on ebay !!!!!! What's that all about?

Thanks again Geoff


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Gthe1 said:


> Thanks for your comments guys - its a great education for me - Jumbo Ratty (again a big thanks) - in your recommendation for an older model than your RI861/40. (my assumption of the evidence is that 2009 to 2014 was post Phillips but still solenoid, but smaller solenoid than pre Phillips i.e. pre 2009) if this is correct and my target Classic is pre 2009, (and as you've highlighted I can ask to confirm this date stamped), my question is what would the model number be for this to be. And to make matters worse, just as I was fine tuning this tiny brain and making some sense of all the valuable advice you guys have given me here - someone has just gone and advertised a gold one on ebay !!!!!! What's that all about?
> 
> Thanks again Geoff


The 'gold' version is actually quite nice, its only a mild hue and not the yellow colour you might think it. I could well be wrong but I think all of the gold ones are pre-philips.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for that valuable nod Dylan. I don't know why I've been looking pro-Gaggia Classic as a novice, perhaps a high percentage of starters do this. I've got a grinder on its way (looking forward to that!) so I can go from Tescos Gold blend and spoon to the dizzy heights of Cafftiere and spoon - onwards and upwards

Geoff


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Classic has a great combination of being just about good enough to pull really good espresso, and really popular second hand. There aren't many (possibly any) other machines that you can pick up in its price range that will do the job it does.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Gthe1 said:


> Jumbo Ratty (again a big thanks) - in your recommendation for an older model than your RI861/40. (my assumption of the evidence is that 2009 to 2014 was post Phillips but still solenoid, but smaller solenoid than pre Phillips i.e. pre 2009) if this is correct and my target Classic is pre 2009, (and as you've highlighted I can ask to confirm this date stamped),


Not necessarily older, that model or previous to that model.

Regarding the gold ones, im not too sure but i think the outer shell of those arnt stainless steel but in fact gold chromed steel which can rust. If this is not correct I apologise in advance

this is what the sticker looks like. someone on ebay has this for sale and has put this photo on, so this is made in january 2007


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Just to add to the thread , my Classic has a date sticker 06/95 with a serial number of 1935

It has a stated power of 1425 watts


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I wonder who has the oldest Classic on the forum?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kai said:


> Just to add to the thread , my Classic has a date sticker 06/95 with a serial number of 1935
> 
> It has a stated power of 1425 watts


Impressive - 20yrs old. Have you had to replace any bits?


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

I picked it up in January from the original purchaser , stripped it down and replaced all the seals as a matter of course , the only one that was slightly weeping was the boiler o ring.

As I live in Devon the water is very soft so there was no lime scale to remove , all I had to do was clean the shower screen and plate









The only issue I've come across is that I can't undo the OPV so far but I haven't given it full attention so far

Very lucky considering the condition of some I've seen


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had it been left idle for a long time?


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

I can only presume so , it's had a rude wake up since







. ( even more so in the last week as I managed to get a 3 yr old Super Jolly that has only had a few kilos through it)


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

I obsolutly love my 2014 classic, bought new old stock.

Its now modded and pulls fantastic shots.

If I had to choose again between my 2014 and the 2015, id still go with mine.

Im safe if it goes wrong there are shit loads a spares everywhere for them.

Im the only coffee drinker so capacity aint an issue, however I can pull a shot, heat milk for me and the misses hot choc without any problems.


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I think you guys have hi-jacked my thread! Gotta look after your rookies you know, after all they buy the crap you don't want

Geoff


----------

